# Ammo sealed in a spam can



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What would you do? 

I got a real good price ($50) on 240 rounds of Greek M2 ball ammo for my Garand (.30-06). The ammo was manufactured in 1970 and came in a sealed spam can. Would you open the can and check it out or keep it sealed until you needed it?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Unless I had reason to believe it had been stored in bad conditions I'd leave it as-is. The Greek .30-06 is supposed to be pretty good. 

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd still have to peek, if it were me....I wouldn't trust that the shells were actually shells, or that they would be in good condition when I needed them. It's that pesky women's curiosity.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever - I have several spam cans of ammunition in different calibers (7.62X25mm Tokarev, 7.62X54mm Russian, 9mm parabellum [9X19mm], and of course .30-06 Springfield).. 

Some pics of when I recently opened a spam can of 1,224 rounds of 7.62X25mm Tokarev ammunition - it held 17 boxes of 72 rounds of ammunition in each box.....



















What I have done is to open one spam can using the long metal can opener designed for open spam cans of ammunition. I would not recommend using a hammer and chisel to open the spam can of ammunition!!! After opening the spam cans in each caliber, then I store them in waterproof packaging. 

First I put a few boxes of ammunition inside 2 or 3 layers of ziploc heavy freezer bags. Second those bags go into a .30 or.50 caliber mil-surplus ammo cans. Third, those ammo cans are placed inside of a 20mm or 40mm large ammo can. I can fit one .50 caliber and four .30 caliber ammo cans inside a 20mm large ammo can. Of course I also use bags of dessicant, since I am in a high humidity/ marine environment.










No problems with moisture damage to the ammunition here, using that method of long term storage over the years....


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

so,, whats ya gonna do? Inquiring minds HAVE to know.


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally, I don't open Spam cans. I usually only buy them for long term storage.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Am I the ONLY one who read the thread title and wondered how much ammo could possibly fit in a SPAM can?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

RockyGlen - I was wondering from the title, also.

So, we both learned something.

Angie


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

unless there are signs of rust on the outside of the can or the chance it was tamper with leave it sealed till you need it


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I wouldn't have admitted that I did the "Spam Can????" mistake until others did the same! Say it again, learn something most every time I come here.

CF, do you care to share where you picked up such a good price? 

Being of the female type gender, I would probably open it. Just to be sure and to split it up. I am funny about storing too much of anything in one place. Actually, a true Spam can may not be such a bad idea.......


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I opened all my spam cans and placed it in .30 cal boxes. I can't tell if it comes in the clips [enbloc] are is just in cardboard. I had several extra empty enbloc clips and re-filled them.

The prices have gone up $20 since you placed that order. ANd now it is 100 day wait.

PS, if you want your ammo in a hurry, it takes a bit of time to open up those cans. However, I would not open spam cans if you did not have ammo boxes to put it in.

Sure wish I'd bought more when it was cheaper.

Rick


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> PS, if you want your ammo in a hurry, it takes a bit of time to open up those cans. However, I would not open spam cans if you did not have ammo boxes to put it in.
> 
> Rick


I'm all about ammo cans as well but I generally keep more than enough on hand for SHTF without needing to open my spam cans. 

Just a couple of my ammo cans


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

CF... hopefully you bought every can available, at that price... I don't have a .308 rifle yet... but if I could find cans for 50 bucks, I'd go crazy.

I've got some spam cans... still haven't figured out the technique for using the tool to open them. If the spam cans held the only ammo I had in that caliber, I'd definitely open them Now! Might take a fair amount of time having to open them in a 'stressful' situation.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

texican said:


> CF... hopefully you bought every can available, at that price... I don't have a .308 rifle yet... but if I could find cans for 50 bucks, I'd go crazy.
> 
> I've got some spam cans... still haven't figured out the technique for using the tool to open them. If the spam cans held the only ammo I had in that caliber, I'd definitely open them Now! Might take a fair amount of time having to open them in a 'stressful' situation.


Texican that is .30-06 Springfield 150 grain ammunition in CF's spam can photo - not 7.62X51mm or .308 caliber.... From the packaging I think it is in cardboard boxes, and not in 8 round en-bloc clips for a M1 Garand, or on 5 round stripper clips for a 1903A1 Springfield in bandolers. I have wound up with all of those types of .30-06 Springfield surplus ammunition. I tried to buy as much of the same production lot in spam can mil-surplus ammunition in different calibers as I could back in the day when it was cheaper in price. That is why I opened one up of each caliber, and put them into smaller ammo cans. One can then see how the ammunition works in different weapons (I have more than one weapon in each caliber than I fire/ sometimes more than one of the same model). I still have plenty of spam cans left over for the Apoclaypse....

To use the long handled spam can opening tool: take the cutting end with the turned down and bent edge. Hook that bent edge onto the lower part of the large rimmed edge of the can. Then using a lever action push up on other end, cutting downwards into the top ot the spam can. You may have to make shallow cuts cutting towards you (which works best for me), and go back over cutting around the corners. A pair of pliers and leather gloves are recommended also! 

The photos I posted earlier should give you an idea as to how to open one of those spam cans. Even when you know what you are doing, it does take a few minutes to open one of those spam cans! You would get over run by zombies - if you are trying to open one up if your life depended on it! 

Plus do not use a hammer and chisel to open a spam can full of ammunition. 
Tap, tap, tap, tap, BANG! Ouch! Corpsman/ Medic!!!!!

I wonder why ol' Cabin Fever hasn't posted since his starting this thread.. I found a source of 450 rounds of 230 grain FMJ Wolf Brand steel cased non-corrosive .45 a.c.p ammunition in a sealed "sardine can", for about $157.00 dollars plus shipping.. And supposedly, it is in stock at this time!!!!!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/450-rds-of-45-acp-fmj-230-gr-ammo.aspx?a=101575


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

radiofish said:


> Some pics of when I recently opened a spam can of 1,224 rounds of 7.62X25mm Tokarev ammunition - it held 17 boxes of 72 rounds of ammunition in each box.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The previous post was by me, of course. I wish WIHH would log out when she is finsihed on here.....sheeesh!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Do the slippers come with the Ammo ? :bouncy:


WWS - Nope no pair of slippers, or any straight canes either with tha ammunition.... You only get what you pay for!!!!! I paid for 2 spam cans worth, and that is what I got delivered to my door. Of course the Sportsman's Guide is where I also had bought those moccasin type slippers.. Hey, at least I don't wear any of those fluffy pink bunny slippers!!!

CF to convert the V.F.W. - M-1 Garand back, all one would have to do is unscrew the gas port plug, remove/ unscrew the Blank Firing Adapter with a 1/2" wrench, obtain or put a barrel band back on, and screw back in the gas port plug.. I know, since I occasionally have to use my own M-1 Garand for the military funerals... My M-1 Garand is a 'Springfield Armory', that I have had for years...

Now you have to get the correct 12" bayonet, to attach to the end of one of your M-1 Garands... Plus the military issued pouched cartridge belt that will hold 10 - eight round en-bloc clips, etc.....

Yes the span can CF has of .30-06 ammunition would work in a 1903A1 Springfield, since all of .30-06 Springfield surplus ammo works just fine in mine...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The Sportsman's Guide is about the only Mail I look forward to getting.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We picked up a 'few' cans of 7.62 all soldered sealed real good.

We opened one can and have fired a few rounds. 

The rest of the cans are still sealed.

Beyond testing a few rounds, I say leave most cans sealed.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> Am I the ONLY one who read the thread title and wondered how much ammo could possibly fit in a SPAM can?


If it makes you feel any better, I was thinking what a great way it was to disguise your preps!:shrug:


----------

